# Cafe Press Tom Boonen gifts



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

http://www.cafepress.com/boonen


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Did he, err, approve that??

Better, are those PATENTED???!!!!


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Maybe someone should send one of these to Frank Vandenbroucke:

http://www.velonews.com/race/int/articles/10763.0.html


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Shouldn't it be "Boonen's"?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

So now EVERYBODY wants to be Boonen eh? Sheesh Frannk... What was he thinking? Oh, he wasn't.. Forgot..


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

That's really wierd. It should be 'I'm Tom Boonens *****' or 'Tom Boonen is my *****' or '*****, I'm Tom Boonen'***** or maybe 'Tom Boonen has in itch". Doesnt make sense.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Tom Boonen has an itch!!!!!!! Nice!!!


----------

